# By-pass iPad sous Windows



## Yves Tshimanga (2 Février 2022)

Bonjour est il possible de contourner un compte iCloud sur un iPad 2 a1395 wifi sous Windows 10,l’iPad est achet occasion déjà avec hello merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Gwen (3 Février 2022)

Un iPad ne peut absolument pas avoir un système Windows 10. Donc soit ce n'est pas un iPad, soit il tourne sous iOS.


----------

